# Touchsuid opinions, please



## Otis857 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good afternoon, y'all
I recently bought a Samsung Galaxy Tablet to use as a Universal remote. After doing some online research, I think the Touchsquid app is the best I've seen so far for ease of use and variety of equipment supported. The last reference I saw to Touchsquid here was in 2012. Now that some time has passed and a few updates by them, does anyone here have opinions, good or bad, about this app to share b4 I plop my $50 down on the highest priced, but most attractive remote app I've found?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't have the app but the customer reviews are good. I will be getting their tablet in the near future since my Galaxy 7 Plus does not have the IR blaster. I assume yours does?


----------



## Otis857 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thats one of the reasons why I bought the Samsung. It has a remote app on it, but its very limited and doesnt support some of my equipment. I read the tablet they use is a little clunky compared to other tablets. You might check the reviews of their tablet b4 you plop your cash down on one.


----------

